# If you use a tire valve stem on your gas can...



## BuckMKII (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been pondering the idea of using a tire valve stem to vent some of my newer CARB gas cans. I was leery about how the gas may effect the rubber so I dropped one stem in a container of gas overnight. When I saw it this morning it was swollen up like a tick and the gas had a brown color like sweet tea. The gas had to leach some chemicals out of the rubber. While I know that the valve won't always be completely immersed in gas, there still will be contact with gas during transport and when handling the can. 

I am either going to use the vent that comes with the EZ-Pour spout or just deal with not having a vent at all. Has anyone had problems with their valve stems degrading over time?
Here is the swollen gas soaked stem next to an unaffected stem.


----------



## blues brother (Aug 29, 2013)

DANG!!! I just bought 4 valve stems and a valve stem tool to modify my cans...
Gonna mod them anyway... The cans are usually empty. If they do have gas in them it won't be for very long. 
Good post and good thinking Buck!


----------



## rockinwrangler (Aug 29, 2013)

You could use metal valve stems....


----------



## BuckMKII (Aug 29, 2013)

rockinwrangler said:


> You could use metal valve stems....



All the metal valve stems still have a rubber gasket so it can seal against the rim. It does have less rubber but rubber nonetheless which will deform and degrade when in contact with gas.


----------



## BuckMKII (Aug 29, 2013)

blues brother said:


> DANG!!! I just bought 4 valve stems and a valve stem tool to modify my cans...
> Gonna mod them anyway... The cans are usually empty. If they do have gas in them it won't be for very long.
> Good post and good thinking Buck!



Thanks. What I would do if I were you is go to Tractor Supply and get an EZ-Pour spout kit. It has the old style nozzle with screw on cap and a plastic flip up vent.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

Unless your traveling there will seldom be gass on the valve steam. Soaking one over night is a different story. Personaly I don't use a valve steam I take a screw driver and poke a very small hole in the handle toward the rear no issues for me


----------



## blues brother (Aug 29, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Unless your traveling there will seldom be gass on the valve steam. Soaking one over night is a different story. Personaly I don't use a valve steam I take a screw driver and poke a very small hole in the handle toward the rear no issues for me



Thats what I was gonna do but was worried about itty bitty critters and such.


----------



## 440Mopar (Aug 29, 2013)

I use the ga credit card they call it .siphon hose from truck stop its auto matic kind just shake it and it starts best 15 bucks I ever spent


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

Blues I haven't ever had any problems works just fine for me


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 29, 2013)

why not use a metal valve stem and instead of the rubber gasket use fuel tank sealant and pot it in place?


----------



## red tail (Sep 3, 2013)

the stem is probably made out of EPDM or another petroleum based material. this will cause it to swell when in contact with any petroleum liquid.


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 4, 2013)

I have used a self tapping screw that is used for metal buildings for years, works great.


----------



## aka rotten (Sep 12, 2013)

Use a truck tire valve stem in mine only cause its longer but never had problem for i,d say 2 years now.5gal.plastic job.Aint douting you just been lucky i recon.Paul


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 6, 2013)

The gasket on the metal stems are different material than the all rubber valve stems. No swelling of it in 2 yrs. of use.


----------

